# ВСД, сужение правой ПА. Меня постоянно качает...



## Artur977 (2 Апр 2017)

Добрый день всем если его можно таким считать когда ты постоянно в лодке!! Кто знает за это состояние меня качает как в лодке постоянно особенно когда я поднимаюсь по лестнице она уходит из под ног!! Меня качает постоянно!!


----------



## АлексейТ (2 Апр 2017)

То есть у Вас головокружения?
Есть какие результаты обследований?Врачи какой диагноз предполагают?


----------



## Artur977 (2 Апр 2017)

У меня давление поднимается до 140/90 в вертикальном положении таблетки не помогают стоит мне лечь то сразу падает до 120/80 раньше у меня были панические атаки все как у всех, сердце останавливается дышать трудно предомрочное состояние но спустя годы я вроде справился с паникой только давление это непонятное и качание как на лодке только хуже и хуже становится больше 50 метров пройти не могу!! Единственное лекарство которое мне помогает и все проходит это алкоголь стоит выпеть 100г виски и на час хвотает а потом опять 25..

Ставили диагноз В.С.Д. По гипертоническому типу.. мрт без потологий сужение правой позвоночной артерии.


----------



## АлексейТ (2 Апр 2017)

Сужение это не диагноз,как и всд.Нужно искать причину всд.
Были какие-нибудь предпосылки к стрессу,депрессии до начала заболевания?
У психотерапевта наблюдались?


----------



## Artur977 (2 Апр 2017)

Да стрессовая ситуация была первый раз 4 года когда проигра крупную сумму стало плохо перенервничал и потом много ситуаций связанных со стрессами!Но почему меня шатает даже когда я в ванне лежу и просто делаю руками маленькую волну которая ходит туда сюда по ванне она меня качает.


----------



## АлексейТ (2 Апр 2017)

У меня то же куча симптомов как буд то не связанных с психикой,но я начинаю приходить к мнению что это действительно депрессия.Справиться с ней самостоятельно и быстро не получится,нужно длительно принимать антидепрессанты(доктор которые пропишет),посещять психотерапевта,получать поддержку близких,сменить образ жизни.


----------



## Artur977 (2 Апр 2017)

Спасибо за совет.  А какие ты принимаешь антидепрессанты? Я их боюсь пить только финазирам на ночь пол таблетки иногда..


----------



## АлексейТ (2 Апр 2017)

Врач прописал феварин,но я только вчера их начал принимать,явного эффекта пока не почувствовал,доза стартовая ,наверно поэтому.
До того как прошёл многочисленные обследования никак не мог поверить что это психосоматика.

А ведь у меня были первые звоночки которые я пропустил,искал физиологическую проблемы,а не найдя,забросил - ком в горле.
Полезно будет почитать о причинах психосоматических расстройств(в интернете),это поможет понять корни этой проблемы.


----------



## Ким Юрий (8 Апр 2017)

Все тоже самое было устал качаться )))


----------



## Ирина Черемнова (8 Апр 2017)

Здравствуйте.  У меня тоже головокружения часто и все симптомы как вы описали, АД подскакивает. У меня из за грыжи шейного отдела. Только нет панических атак. И спиртное не пью

Мне назначили капать кавинтон, пирацетам. Пью бетасерк


----------



## Ким Юрий (8 Апр 2017)

Ирина Черемнова написал(а):


> Мне назначили капать кавинтон, пирацетам. Пью бетасерк


Я тоже самое пил месяца три, потом пока не пошел к психотерапевту ничего не помогало)


----------



## Ирина Черемнова (8 Апр 2017)

Я вашу тему читала. У меня нет размытости предметов. Ну у всех свое лечение. Вы нашли лечение что вам помогает?

Юрий, может опубликуете тут какие вы делаете упражнения от головокружений? Я думаю, всем у кого есть это, будет интересно


----------



## Ким Юрий (8 Апр 2017)

Я не делал никаких упражнений) я прошел кучу неврологов, кучу лекарств сливалось в меня  , лечение ад , транк, гипноз


Ирина Черемнова написал(а):


> Мне назначили капать кавинтон, пирацетам. Пью бетасерк


 Я пил бетасерк, и кавинтон


----------



## АлексейТ (8 Апр 2017)

Похоже феварин меня не цепляет ,кроме расширенных зрачков и полумутного сознания никаких изменений в симптомах.В шее то же есть грыжа.Основная проблема - плохо сплю,сильное жжение в голове.Явно нарушено кровоснабжение мозга ,но исправить это не получается,шею и спину уже промял как только можно


----------



## горошек (8 Апр 2017)

АлексейТ, судя по вашим сообщениям в теме https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/26832/page-3#post-313620, точно не помогает вам феварин ни капли.  Посильнее что-то нужно...


----------



## Лисонька (23 Апр 2017)

Artur977 написал(а):


> Добрый день всем если его можно таким считать когда ты постоянно в лодке!! Кто знает за это состояние меня качает как в лодке постоянно особенно когда я поднимаюсь по лестнице она уходит из под ног!! Меня качает постоянно!!


О, и у меня такое же было. Дада, как будто качает, еще когда глаза поворачивала все плыло(


----------



## ferz13626 (19 Ноя 2019)

@Лисонька, здравствуйте. А что Вам помогло при качании?


----------



## Jenik_ (19 Ноя 2019)

Artur977 написал(а):


> У меня давление поднимается до 140/90 в вертикальном положении таблетки не помогают стоит мне лечь то сразу падает до 120/80 раньше у меня были панические атаки все как у всех, сердце останавливается дышать трудно предомрочное состояние но спустя годы я вроде справился с паникой только давление это непонятное и качание как на лодке только хуже и хуже становится больше 50 метров пройти не могу!! Единственное лекарство которое мне помогает и все проходит это алкоголь стоит выпеть 100г виски и на час хвотает а потом опять 25..
> 
> Ставили диагноз В.С.Д. По гипертоническому типу.. мрт без потологий сужение правой позвоночной артерии.


Меня всё лето шатало - после разговоров с ОСБ (отдел собственной безопасности), и плавал и в магазинах накрывало, особенно в толпе на концертах, и тд. ,
Потом начал бегать и по тихонько выходить - но не тут то было, Грыжа 1см. дала о себе знать!
Половину симптомов как рукой сняло, сейчас некоторые вылезают иногда!
Сейчас основная проблемма боли в ноге!
Хоть это и Сложно но нужно Вам переключиться, больше никак!
Это совет и крик души!!!
Я живу и с болями и с шатаниями, хотя спортсмен - до сих пор думаю как до такого можно было докатиться!!!!
Я раньше думал, что хуже ВСД не будет, а нет хуже стало, еще и грыжа добавилась!!!


----------



## ferz13626 (20 Ноя 2019)

@Jenik_, а как у Вас с шатанием? Принимали ли Вы антидепрссанты или еще какие лекарства?


----------



## Jenik_ (20 Ноя 2019)

@ferz13626, антидепрессанты принимаю и сейчас, по 1/4 амитриптилина, хотя нужно дойти до целой (на ночь), думал от всего происходящего с ума сойду (поэтому и начал принимать), После того как нога начала болеть , шатания по большей части практически прошли (бывают но не часто), с ногой намного хуже когда болит!
Это как в фильме "  Майор Пэйн" -  Хочешь забыть про боль в руке!!!

И если хотите чтобы шатания прошли, надо переключиться  - понимаю что сложно, но надо, я переключился на боли и не рад этому !
Все это по большей части зацикливание на своих ощущениях!
Я знаю что говорю, потому как это испытал, и также с одной стороны сужение артерии и плохой венозный отток и не верил что нервная система может такое, а она может и большее...


----------



## ferz13626 (20 Ноя 2019)

Jenik_ написал(а):


> И если хотите чтобы шатания прошли, надо переключиться  - понимаю что сложно, но надо, я переключился на боли и не рад этому !


Все это по большей части зацикливание на своих ощущениях!
Я знаю что говорю, потому как это испытал, и также с одной стороны сужение артерии и плохой венозный отток и не верил что нервная система может такое, а она может и большее...
У меня лежит новая целая пачка амитриптилина. Прописали еще при выписке из больницы. Как то боюсь их принимать. Пил до этого габапентин, атаракс и грандаксин. Габапентин улучшил мое состояние после недели приема. Доктор сказал пить всю жизнь, но это лекарство как наркотик. По-этому отказался его дальше принимать. Как отказался, так все вернулось(((
   Тут недавно заболел простудой. Когда болел все симптомы ушли: шатание,боль и напряжение в шее и горле, боль под лопаткой. Нигде и ничего не болело и мышцы не тянуло.
   Спустя 3 недели, как прошла простуда - все вернулось(((.Я пипец как расстроился.
   Видимо действительно нужно что то что сильно тебя отвлечет, но как это сделать.
Никуда выйти не могу. Там где много народу то мне сразу нехорошо.., шумные и людные места и у меня все сразу усугубляется. Попробовать что то у меня тоже все усугубляется.


----------



## ferz13626 (20 Ноя 2019)

Как то мой ответ выше отобразился не так. В общий текст вклинился как то(


----------



## ferz13626 (20 Ноя 2019)

*Вот что я написал:* У меня лежит новая целая пачка амитриптилина. Прописали еще при выписке из больницы. Как то боюсь их принимать. Пил до этого габапентин, атаракс и грандаксин. Габапентин улучшил мое состояние после недели приема. Доктор сказал пить всю жизнь, но это лекарство как наркотик. По-этому отказался его дальше принимать. Как отказался, так все вернулось(((
Тут недавно заболел простудой. Когда болел все симптомы ушли: шатание,боль и напряжение в шее и горле, боль под лопаткой. Нигде и ничего не болело и мышцы не тянуло.
Спустя 3 недели, как прошла простуда - все вернулось(((.Я пипец как расстроился.
Видимо действительно нужно что то что сильно тебя отвлечет, но как это сделать.
Никуда выйти не могу. Там где много народу то мне сразу нехорошо.., шумные и людные места и у меня все сразу усугубляется.


----------



## Jenik_ (20 Ноя 2019)

@ferz13626, ну как вариант, раз уже помог - болеть)))
А так конечно нужно что-то, что Вас по настоящему сильно заинтересует, нужно то , на чем вы сможете зациклиться также, как на своем организме!
Я пил атаракс и амитрип. по мне так эффект одинаковый...
И по поводу пить или не пить препараты (боишься не делай , сделал не бойся)!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Ноя 2019)

ferz13626 написал(а):


> Габапентин улучшил мое состояние после недели приема. Доктор сказал пить всю жизнь, но это лекарство как наркотик. По-этому отказался его дальше принимать. Как отказался, так все вернулось(((.


Как раз и есть правильное действие. При приеме препарата - проблема решена, при отмене - возвращается. Это не привыкание - это решение проблемы заболевания нервной системы.
Например при диабете - Вы бы отменили инсулин, если бы без него было коматозное состояние?


----------



## Ююн (6 Дек 2019)

Здравствуйте! извините , сто вклинивпюсь в тему. Проблема не у меня, а у молодого человека 32 г, без вредных привычек. Где -то полгода назад начался шум в одном ухе, переодически пропадал. По лор все в норме, потом стало резко подниматься давление днем до 140/90, грузится голова, штормит, бросает в жар. В детстве ставили ВСД. Сердце в норме. С чего начать обследование и к какому врачу пойти?что сдать, что проверить?давление убирали таблеткой (не помню название) терапевт прописал и отпустил. Но это учащается. Заране спасибо


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Дек 2019)

@Ююн, прежде всего надо сделать аудиограмму.


----------



## Ююн (7 Дек 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо огромное!!!а то уже собиралась на МРТ головы тащить


----------

